# Trump Derangement Syndrome 101: Canada's Foriegn Minister Has Lost her Mind !



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

*https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2018/09/11/oh-my-canadian-foreign-minister-left-nafta-negotiations-to-attend-president-trump-is-a-tyrant-conference/*
*CONSERVATIVE TREEHOUSE*
*https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2018/09/11/oh-my-canadian-foreign-minister-left-nafta-negotiations-to-attend-president-trump-is-a-tyrant-conference/*
*Oh My – Canadian Foreign Minister Left NAFTA Negotiations To Attend “President Trump is a Tyrant” Conference…*
Posted on September 11, 2018 by sundance

Jumpin’ ju-ju bones.  Hat Tip to Ezra Levant on Twitter – This is going to go down in the history books of bad diplomacy.  You have to watch the first 2 minutes of this video.  Canadian Foreign Minister took leave during the middle of critically important trade negotiations with U.S. Trade Representative Robert Lighthizer to attend a Women in the World conference in Toronto.

Check out the conference introduction video (first 01:30) “Taking on the Tyrant”, and the visual of Canadian trade negotiator on stage to deliver her remarks (next 30 seconds).  Consider that Ms. Freeland made this decision during the most critical trade negotiations in her country’s modern history.  The outcome of the U.S-Canada trade negotiation will determine the next several decades within the Canadian economy.  *Now Watch:*








Think about the level of ideological tone-deafness here. This is simply off-the-charts echo-chamber crazy. Canada needs a positive trade outcome; their economy is already on the ropes; and Freeland considers this a good idea?  Unreal.





 Ezra Levant  *✔*  @ezralevant 

 
Holy sh*t.@cafreeland left NAFTA negotiations to speak on a panel called "Taking on the Tyrant". 

Who do you think "the tyrant" was?

Look at the video intro to that panel. And then look at Freeland's jubilation.

I guess it's auto tariffs after all.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDKDSqPuODk …

 11:18 AM - Sep 11, 2018

 1,046 
 1,144 people are talking about this 



*The Prime Minister and this Looney have lost any semblance of Sanity !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

The Once 'Golden State' Is Badly Tarnished
JANET LEVY
Given the current business environment and policies on crime, homelessness, and illegal entry that are likely to continue, the once "Golden State" cou...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/the_once_golden_state_is_badly_tarnished.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *CONSERVATIVE TREEHOUSE*
> *Oh My – Canadian Foreign Minister Left NAFTA Negotiations To Attend “President Trump is a Tyrant” Conference…*
> Posted on September 11, 2018 by sundance
> 
> ...


A Tyrant employs QE to subsidize the entire first term of
His Presidency


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

*Where is Trudeau's left eyebrow.....?*

*Oh ....I found it, and it came with a " Buddy ".......*

*I wonder if I can catch a " FSB " with one of those.....*


*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Where is Trudeau's left eyebrow.....?*
> 
> *Oh ....I found it, and it came with a " Buddy ".......*
> 
> ...


I believe his real eyebrows make it easier for him to dress up on the weekends.


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe his real eyebrows make it easier for him to dress up on the weekends.



*Tranny Repair....*


----------

